# Dry skin and fur?



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

At first we thought that Morgan had an allergy to flea saliva. The vet found "flea dirt" on her when we brought her in to address her itching, flakes, and scabs. Im not sure if this is true or not, or perhaps not the entire issue.

She received a steroid shot and now all of our animals are on monthly flea medication. 2 months later - I bathe her, flakes come back.

We use oatmeal shampoo and I try to bathe her as little as possible, because I feel as her skin should be as oily as possible. 
She does swim often, well, dips. We have small kiddie pools in our yard.

Shes on kibble and wet food that has "healthy skin and coat" in the title.
Nutro Natural Choice is the brand.

I thought maybe switching her to a limited diet formula?
Shes also on an all fish vege diet.

We just put her on fish oil, Ive heard that can also improve skin and coat.

Her itching isnt as severe anymore as when we had taken her to the vet. 
She has no scabs.

Her flakes have calmed down after a couple of days with extensive brushing, but her skin is clearly still very dry. 

Her coat seems to be frizzy and broken on her back. 

Suggestion, thoughts, advice anyone?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There are much better kibble options out there, wouldnt hurt to try a change to a higher quality. Maybe try coconut oil to, this is the one we've used. 

Coconut Oil | Organic Virgin Coconut Oil Benefits | Nutiva Coconut Oil


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks! I've been thinking about coconut oil, thanks for the link. 
Any ideas where I could get it in stores? 

Yeah we'd be willing to switch her food. 
Most of my money goes towards the girls anyway, what's a little more hah. 
We're spending I think 45.00 dollars + for a 30 lbs bag now and 2$ per can. 

We buy it in petsmart but are willing to order it online. 
I'm just not sure what food we would switch to to help her skin and coat. 

Anyone have any suggestions? 
Ill do some research and search around the board in the morning.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

That used to happen to one of mine if she was on any kibble except a limited ingredient diet of fish and sweet potato (Natural Balance was the only one available back then, though now there are more options). Every time we tried switching her back to a different protein source, the flaky, itchy skin started....so we left her on that kibble for her whole life. 

Every dog is different, and her body may be telling you that you need a better/different food. I can't say L.I.D. fish kibble is going to work for her--her "magic" protein might be different. I would thus do some trials of different protein/grain sources than you currently are, including some L.I.D. kibbles. Feed for a month or so, and see if it's better. You might even look at some of the (expensive) just-add-water freeze-dried products like The Honest Kitchen or Stella & Chewys.

I also agree re the coconut oil. It really does make the coat thick and soft. You can get it at Costco very inexpensively, or Whole Foods or online (Amazon, Vitacost.com, etc.)-- just get organic, unrefined (it has all the bioavailable good stuff).


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We were feeding all three of ours natures variety turkey, it is a LID, but at $70 a bag its expensive. Zoey has allergies, so she is staying on the NV, but we recently switched the other two to earthborn bison, 5 weeks into it, coats and poop are good and they both like it. We pick it up at Aslin finch for about $42 for a 28lb bag. There are quite a few options available, you can check them out on dog food advisor, here's the link. 

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I think Id like to try TOTW and see how she reacts to that.
Its about the same as were paying now, which was a huge factor to the boyfriend whod rather just take her to the vet again.

Which Im going to call and make another appointment with the vet after typing this. LOL

Amazon.com: Taste of the Wild Dry Dog Food, Pacific Stream Canine Formula with Smoked Salmon, 30-Pound Bag: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Taste of the Wild Canned Dog Food for All Lifestages, Pacific Stream Canine with Smoked Salmon Formula (Pack of 12, 13.2 Ounce Cans): Pet Supplies

And I'll find some coconut oil on amazon prime as well.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

On coconut oil, look for cold pressed extra virgin. There are some very knowledgable people here who can tell you why, I can't remember myself.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Nigel said:


> On coconut oil, look for cold pressed extra virgin. There are some very knowledgable people here who can tell you why, I can't remember myself.







Is this good?

Jeeze dogs are expensive, should have just had a kid like my mother wanted. 

Between switching food, supplies for the foster dog and vet appointments for both of them saturday, Im surprised my boyfriend still speaks to me lol.

Hope my interview tomorrow goes well. I could use that second job.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Kids and dogs are both expensive, I'm just glad I don't have to take my dogs school clothes shopping. Good luck with the foster and your interview!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Most of the Nutro's has Oatmeal in it and you are bathing your baby in Oatmeal.....could be the culprit.
I'd switch to a higher quality NON-GRAIN food such as Fromm's or Nature's Variety or the Dehydrated Honest Kitchen that Magwart mentioned is my favorite. A 10 pound box makes approx. 35 pounds of food.
Fromms: Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods
Nature's Variety: Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety
The Honest Kitchen Embark: Embark - Grain Free, High Protein Dog Food | The Honest Kitchen

Your Shampoo should be one with natural ingredients and without oatmeal. Organic Lavender Shampoo for Dogs - Mercola.com Contains organic herbal extracts and luxurious moisturizers such as Calendula, Chamomile, Lavender, Aloe Vera, and Pro-Vitamin B-5. These ingredients are also soothing and healing for the skin.
*Coconut Oil *is great.
The other oils that may help are:
*Krill Oil *(more benefits than Salmon) 1 tablet per day (when NOT feeding fish that day) for adult: Krill Oil capsules (180 per bottle): 1 bottle - Mercola.com
*Cold Pressed Hemp Oil *when feeding beef found at health food store in cold case: Provides the linoleic acid that the beef is deficient in since it is not a fresh kill. Overall ratio of omega-6 to omega-3 fatty acids is improved.
*Cold Pressed Flax Seed Oi*l when feeding fowl
found at health food store in cold case: To increase the linoleic acid and the alpha linoleic acid in ratio of 2:1 to 6:1

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Most of the Nutro's has Oatmeal in it and you are bathing your baby in Oatmeal.....could be the culprit.
> I'd switch to a higher quality NON-GRAIN food such as Fromm's or Nature's Variety or the Dehydrated Honest Kitchen that Magwart mentioned is my favorite. A 10 pound box makes approx. 35 pounds of food.
> Fromms: Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods
> Nature's Variety: Nature's Variety: Instinct Grain-Free Kibble Diets for Dogs | Nature's Variety
> ...


OATS! This would make so much sense. She has always seemed to have had flakes after we bathed her and we just assumed it was drying out her skin from its natural oils. She has always been bathed with oatmeal shampoo.

Fish Meal, Whole Brown Rice & Potato - Sensitive Skin and Stomach Natural Dog Food : NUTRO NATURAL CHOICE Dog Foods - The Nutro Company

This is the food she is on currently. Oats. You may be on to something.
Thanks


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

kelseycub said:


> OATS! This would make so much sense. She has always seemed to have had flakes after we bathed her and we just assumed it was drying out her skin from its natural oils. She has always been bathed with oatmeal shampoo.
> 
> Fish Meal, Whole Brown Rice & Potato - Sensitive Skin and Stomach Natural Dog Food : NUTRO NATURAL CHOICE Dog Foods - The Nutro Company
> 
> ...


You are most welcome!
The Nutros Company is a lower quality food manufacturer and questionable for me in reference to their ingredients. Their President Jim Easton describes the "By-Products" that they use in some of their varieties as 
"value added ingredients" and described rendering as 
"environmentally responsible"!


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Also, Moms - Ill consider natures variety and talk to over with my boyfriend. The cans arnt much more expensive, and the kibble is about 70.00 on amazon. If it was just my decision, Id jump on it.  But need his approval and he already thinks im crazy and that its a seasonal thing, and that her current food is fine. 

When you say to give her a tablet of the Kritt oil once a day when not feeding fish, do you mean specifically instead of salmon oil, or not feeding fish of any type.

I assume you mean to give her EITHER salmon or kritt oil, but not both.
But want to make sure because her entire diet consists of fishies.

Since I'm already replying you, let me link you to the shampoo I found.






I think this is what you are describing, but not entirely sure. They have an oatmeal formula too, so Id assume this for my situation.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

krill *


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

kelseycub said:


> Also, Moms - Ill consider natures variety and talk to over with my boyfriend. The cans arnt much more expensive, and the kibble is about 70.00 on amazon. If it was just my decision, Id jump on it.  But need his approval and he already thinks im crazy and that its a seasonal thing, and that her current food is fine.
> 
> When you say to give her a tablet of the Kritt oil once a day when not feeding fish, do you mean specifically instead of salmon oil, or not feeding fish of any type.
> 
> ...


Shampoo: Yes, something like this but I'm not crazy about the Sodium Benzoate, Hordeum Distichon (barley) Extract, or Xanthan Gum that is in it. I'd rather see you use this one: Amazon.com: Vermont Soap Organics -Certified Organic - Pet Shampoo 16oz: Pet Supplies

I can send you a recipe for homemade shampoo if you like. You can get the ingredients from a health food store.

Salmon OR Krill: If you are feeding a fish based food every day, than just give the Krill about 4 times per week. This should be a quality "Human Grade" product like the Mercola I mentioned. The Coconut & Hemp can be added every day.

Talking it over with the BF is key for your situation. If you want to change his mind about the ingredients in the food, I can pm you the problems with it if you like.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Shampoo: Yes, something like this but I'm not crazy about the Sodium Benzoate, Hordeum Distichon (barley) Extract, or Xanthan Gum that is in it. I'd rather see you use this one: Amazon.com: Vermont Soap Organics -Certified Organic - Pet Shampoo 16oz: Pet Supplies
> 
> I can send you a recipe for homemade shampoo if you like. You can get the ingredients from a health food store.
> 
> ...


LOL thats actually the first shampoo but skipped right past it. Should have went with my instinct. 

As far as the PM, I'd appreciate that. Hes agreed to switch to the fishy TOTW grain-free formula for all of the dogs (since its about the same in price). If Morgan shows any improvement hes open to letting me switch her and ONLY her to the natures variety, but wants to see how she does without grains first.

I'll get that shampoo. Still need to look into the krill and hemp still.
Ive been neglecting being at work today by researching all this hah.

How much coconut oil should I put in her food?
Not sure if I should give it to all of the dogs, probably.
Ive been giving them all the salmon oil, but that has instructions...
I have a 30# dog, 40#dog and Morgan is around 70#.

Would this help her skin if I bathed her in it when it shows up? Or should I just use as needed? I just ask because right now I avoid bathing her as much as possible, but if this could help, maybe I should use it. 


She has a vet appointment on Saturday morning, this is her second time being in for her skin, so hopefully they can help. Last time they gave her a steroid shot, which really helped with the itching and an anti-biotic for scabbing she gave herself.


Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

kelseycub said:


> LOL thats actually the first shampoo but skipped right past it. Should have went with my instinct.
> 
> As far as the PM, I'd appreciate that. Hes agreed to switch to the fishy TOTW grain-free formula for all of the dogs (since its about the same in price). If Morgan shows any improvement hes open to letting me switch her and ONLY her to the natures variety, but wants to see how she does without grains first.
> 
> ...


Oh PLEASE don't get the steroid shots!
It's masking the symptoms....not CURING it! We can talk more about this if you like. And if an antibiotic is prescribed (not sure why????), make sure you get a probiotic as the antibiotic will kill off all of the good bacteria in her gut, then other problems can occur!!!:shocked:

I would bath her when you get it and then wait a week or two and bath again, then whenever you feel she needs it.

Switching foods often is risky for some dogs unless they have an iron clad stomach, so be careful. Also switch the dogs slowly. TOTW is manufactured by Diamond who had a HUGE recall last year due to dirty factories.....jess sayin! 

Coconut Oil: 1 to 2 teaspoons per 20 pounds.

I'll pm tonite from home.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I'll pm tonite from home.


Okay, talk to you then.

Yes, I was actually kind of upset last time because they gave her the shot and then poof, she didnt itch anymore. So my head I was thinking, Okay.. now I have no idea if it was a flea issue. Im still skeptical she ever had fleas, we've never had a problem with them before, and no one ever SAW one on her. (Groomers / Vet / Family) 

Her itching isnt too bad, flakes have gone down since her bath, but she still has very dry skin and her coat is a mess.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Shampoo: Yes, something like this but I'm not crazy about the Sodium Benzoate, Hordeum Distichon (barley) Extract, or Xanthan Gum that is in it. I'd rather see you use this one: Amazon.com: Vermont Soap Organics -Certified Organic - Pet Shampoo 16oz: Pet Supplies
> 
> I can send you a recipe for homemade shampoo if you like. You can get the ingredients from a health food store.


Hi Mom!

I'm ready for the recipe!!


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Added the Krill tablets to my amazon order, (60-count) and will give it to her 4x a week instead of the salmon oil. The same exact brand you recommended, actually. I'll keep my other girls on the salmon for now.

I feel like my other dogs end up getting leftovers when I deem someone not suitable for Morgan. Boo 

Eventually I'll switch them all to Krill, though. 
Would it be safe for 30-40# dogs? 

I dont think the hemp will work for us, because Morgan is only fed fish and veggies, and you mention beef. Correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Hi Mom!
> 
> I'm ready for the recipe!!


Ha-Ha-Ha! OK T's Mom, here ya go! 

*SHAMPOO:*
Items Needed:


*Castile Soap *(natural, mild human soap) can be purchased at a local health food store (not GNC) or over the internet. Most health food stores carry Dr. Bronner’s Castile Soap which is already scented. FYI, most dogs do not like the peppermint scented one!
*Vegetable Glycerin *(human moisturizer used in lotions) can be purchased at a local health food store or over the internet.
*Empty Plastic Bottle* (an empty shampoo bottle or water bottle with a valve on top is convenient)
*Optional: Essential Oils of our choice – *Lavender EO is very soothing to the skin and senses. Can be purchased at a local health food store.
*Funnel*
*Natural Shampoo *
1/2 Cup Castile Soap
1/2 Cup Vegetable Glycerin (*this amount can be increased if your dog has a dry a coat or flakey skin)*
1 Cup Water (non-floride)
OPTIONAL: 10 Drops of Lavender Essential Oil (or your choice of EO) You can use the EO’s even if the Castile Soap is already scented.


Using a funnel, measure and pour Castile Soap, and Glycerin into the empty shampoo bottle or water bottle. Add drops of Essential Oils (your discretion as to how much) directly into shampoo bottle. Last, add the water. Turn bottle upside down slowly a few times before each use. Keep away from eyes during use.

It's even great soap for the shower!!!:laugh:


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey! I was amazoning recently and the Nutiva coconut oil for $24.89 for 54 ounces (free shipping with prime) which was the best price I found. Their website states that their containers are BPA-free, by the way.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Just want to add re shampoo: I have used straight Dr. Bronner's castile soap on my dogs (yes, the peppermint scented--they hate baths so much the soap scent was the least of their concerns!). Even the ones with sensitive skin issues had no problems being bathed with that stuff -- it's a very fatty soap, so it's extremely mild and gentle. I haven't tried mixing the glycerin in. I'll have to think about picking some up. 

Castile soap is great stuff -- I use it myself too.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

These are all great suggestions.

I also wanted to add my own experience - my guy had a terrible time with skin and ear yeast infections. Multiple treatments with anti-fungals, antifungal baths, fish oil supplements - nothing worked for long. Before we went to allergy testing, my vet suggested we try switching his food to Royal Canin Skin Support. Her direct quote was "I know it's expensive, and it's probably not the highest quality food out there, but I've seen amazing improvement on it".

I figured, what the heck, I'll give it a try for a few weeks. I'm still using it. The stuff has done wonders - Heinz's coat is simply gorgeous now - thick and shiny and he doesn't shed as much. 

Drawbacks are: It's prescription. It's ridiculously expensive. It has curcumin in it so you get a rather yellow poop output. 

I can live with that.

If anyone is curious, here is the first line of ingredients: 
Brown rice, fish meal, rice, rice protein, chicken fat, natural flavors, powdered cellulose, dried beet pulp, vegetable oil, fish oil, salt, curcumin, potassium 

Like I said, not considered to be one of the "better" foods out there, but I can't argue with my results.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

sunsets said:


> These are all great suggestions.
> 
> I also wanted to add my own experience - my guy had a terrible time with skin and ear yeast infections. Multiple treatments with anti-fungals, antifungal baths, fish oil supplements - nothing worked for long. Before we went to allergy testing, my vet suggested we try switching his food to Royal Canin Skin Support. Her direct quote was "I know it's expensive, and it's probably not the highest quality food out there, but I've seen amazing improvement on it".
> 
> ...


I appreciate that and I'll look into it. :}


----------

